# need cold weather RV advice



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

How well do the RVs with the cold weather packages hold up in extreme cold weather (below freezing)? Trailer would spend 4-6 months a yr in north west Indiana. What I spend on a hotel or apt I could buy a really nice 5th wheel or bumper pull. Thanks in advance for all info


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't give you a 100% positive answer but if i'm not mistaken there's two types of heated underbelly's and tanks. From what I was told when I bought mine is that there's a duct that blows hot air from the heater that somewhat keeps the enclosed underbelly warm along with the tanks. My Inlaws said that their tanks have an actual heater element or pad on there's that you can turn off and on. For the most part all of the trailer manufactures are up in the cold northern states so you would think they will build them to withstand those temps. If your not going to be living in it during the cold winter months then you would for sure need to winterize so that the pipes won't bust. Just some other tips if you are going to live in it during the winter to help save you some money use electric heaters instead of your gas since propane isn't the cheapest and the electricity use should be included in your rent. hope this helps, btw i have a nice 5th wheel for sale and i'm in the dickinson area.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Also, buy your RV where it will be stationed mostly. Dealers down here can get you "what you need", but their is more room to "haggle" when they all have what you need.

I have read a few articles on make shift RV lots at abandon KMarts in Anchorage. You can absolutely make out better $$$ wise with an RV versus apt/hotel IF you don't have to buy the truck to pull it also.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

millertym_1978 said:


> How well do the RVs with the cold weather packages hold up in extreme cold weather (below freezing)? Trailer would spend 4-6 months a yr in north west Indiana. What I spend on a hotel or apt I could buy a really nice 5th wheel or bumper pull. Thanks in advance for all info


No way I would do it. I've lived in a fifth wheel for 5 years now. I wouldn't even live in one in East TX. Doesn't matter what sort of cold weather package they offer, it ain't good in extreme cold!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Most of the RV's that have the cold weather package will do well if you are living in it full time and can moniter it on a daily basis. There are several things that you can do which will make living in cold weather easier, for example, using plywood or tin to completely underskirt the area underneath the camper to prevent cold air from blowing under it. Also, while the propane heater on the camper is effective, it is also expensive. High effieciency electric heaters will keep you warm at a much lower cost than propane. Electric heat strips placed on the city water supply will help to keep it from freezing also. If you can stand living in a small space, I say go for it!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol ya I agree on the water supply! We went camping one year to Stephen F Austin state park and the next morning we woke up with no water supply cause it froze in the hose.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

What you'll find running the furnace or electric heaters is your feet will stay cold all the time, from your feet to just above your waist will be pretty cold, and you'll be so hot from just above your waist to the top of your head it will almost make you pass out. It won't be enjoyable and may be more expensive than a motel if your paying for electric and propane.


----------

